# Post Your Funniest Pictures of Your Dogs



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

I will get this started


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I dunno... Thats a tough one




Both are really good


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Shadow is the Poodle mix, and Belle is the Rottie mix.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

bello the bat face


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

She's coo coo for Coco Puffs!


----------



## peaches12345 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh PLEASE keep them coming!! We are having a blast here looking at these!


----------



## leesuh (Mar 2, 2008)

Jasmine being a ham:

















My favorite pic of Domino, wrestling over a stick:









And Dom showing off her goofy lips:


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Someone put the brakes on a little late:










Good night:



















Not a dog, but it goes with the Christmas theme


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh gosh- It's too hard to pick just one of my goofball- here's two


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

reverend_maynard said:


>


Oooo la la!










I have a feeling our new boy Finn is going to be a real cut-up!


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

"Cassie, do you want to go inside?"



























A foster we had a while ago...


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

I know we had one of these going a while ago, but this one is great, all new pics!!

Mom before you come in here I want you to know that Chance had a party while you were gone and I had NOTHING to do with it.









Do I have any food on my face?









One wrong move and I'll bite your head off!









This is what you get for bathing me


----------



## golden&hovawart (Jan 11, 2008)

Priska having a blast destroying her coconut!.

Titus about to have a beer!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Help mom this collar is too tight.








Yummy! I love Peanut butter.








sleeping as an art form.








Snow bunny dog.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

I am having so much fun with this thread, keep them coming please!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

OK, you asked for it. (I know you meant someone else, but hey I can't help it.)

baby face, Carsten
































love the heart shaped color on butt.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

Inga said:


> OK, you asked for it. (I know you meant someone else, but hey I can't help it.)
> 
> baby face, Carsten
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS!!!! What a face


----------



## Alygi (Mar 23, 2008)

This is my girl, Colbi.


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I just got another one.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

OK, here's Chloe. I swear she is really cute, but sometimes she looks so weird!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Whoa, Digit, you've got some Ninja Cairns on your hands, there!

Shalva, I love all your dogs in the kiddie pool at once. Talk about desperation...


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's a recent one.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

these are all GREAT pics =)


----------



## Craftydeb (Feb 20, 2008)

Well Let's see what I can come up with here.

My Reindeer Boxer, My Sleeping boxer and I love my Sheltie's face in this last pic.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Filou after playing outside


Akira with bad manners


----------

